# When do builders stop being responsible for defects?



## Shaz (24 Aug 2006)

I have lived in my new house for 2 years. I have recently discovered a few problems:
1.  Due to hard water, the radiators are filled with limescale and do not work properly as confirmed by plumber. Also, the plumber discovered that pipes leading to heating tank (cylinder) are leaking. Cost of repairs = €950. Our house was definitely not the first phase so builders would have known about the hard water situation.

2. No socket available for dishwasher.

3. Radiator pipes which goes into the ground was leaking. Could see water dripping from it. Repair done a year ago. 

My question is can I claim back any repair exps from the builder?

Thanks.


----------



## HighFlier (24 Aug 2006)

€950 to stop a few leaks sounds crazy.

Also if you bought the house without a dishwasher socket how is that the builders broblem.


----------



## Shaz (24 Aug 2006)

€950 for treating the radiators and repairing the leaks.

I suppose I can assume that there should be a socket for the dishwasher if there is a space built for a dishwasher under the worktop.


----------



## LFC Murphy (24 Aug 2006)

Just snaged a house and found that there was no socket for dishwasher, put it down and was put in. 
I think it's a bit late in the day. I think there is a 6 month rule that builders are liable for repairs, after which is anyone guess


----------



## sandrat (24 Aug 2006)

Does the house have a homebond guarantee?Leaky plumbing is covered by that. 

You should have researched the hard water thing yourself really. I don't think they can be done for that. Having said that I live in a hard water area and the builders warned us of the trouble of limescale build up and did a deal on installing a water softener.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2006)

sandrat said:


> Does the house have a homebond guarantee?Leaky plumbing is covered by that.


Are you sure that this is the case?


----------



## sandrat (24 Aug 2006)

I know I used it but having checked up it seems this expires after 1 year.


----------



## nutty nut (25 Aug 2006)

sandrat said:


> Does the house have a homebond guarantee?Leaky plumbing is covered by that.


Its not covered under Homebond guarantee - only structural elements of house are.

If you had a problem with leaking pipes then you certainly did not get Homebond to pay for any of the repairs. It would have been done under the builders normal guarantee.

To answer the OP. You need to check your contract


----------



## sandrat (25 Aug 2006)

it covers leaky plumbing


----------



## clareG (28 Aug 2006)

Perhaps you can claim for damage done by the leaks on your Home Insurance Policy.


----------

